# Upgrading the PVR 501 Hard Drive



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a 501 with only 30 gigs of hard disk space. I need more space. How can I upgrade? Thanks!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Quick answer: You can't.

Long answer: Dish Network intentionally designed their DVRs so that the hard drive isn't upgradable. The software is set up so that you can't even swap out hard drives that are the same size. The only way to upgrade the hard drive is to purchase a new DVR.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Actually, you can. You just need to use a specific hard drive. You can find more information on the Yahoo Groups called dishmod.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> Actually, you can. You just need to use a specific hard drive. You can find more information on the Yahoo Groups called dishmod.


Well, you need more than just a specific hard drive -- you'll need some equipment. It isn't trivial by any means... You'll have to put a specific firmware onto your DVR to do it. But, yes, it can be done.

- John...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

yes, what jgoggan said.

Here's the yahoo path.....
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dishmod

You need to READ, READ, READ, before trying anything. There's a risk. The are reports of dead boxes after bad firmware loads.

And, yes, thank E* for making this more difficult then it ever needed to be.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Will be more usefull have a library of disks and hotswappable feature in any PVR/DVR.


----------

